# HELP ! Briggs 16 HP IC, Hard Cranking



## MSES (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi all, hoping someone can help me. I have a 16 HP Briggs IC on a Husky Riding mower. The engine is so hard to crank over. It seems like there is too much combustion building in the cylinder and the starter won't crank the engine over. I have a new battery, and also put a booster on it. Could the exhuast valve be sticking and building too much pressure up in the chamber ? Or should I look somewhere else for a problem. Any and all imput would be appreciated. Thanks

Tony
PS I know the real problem is that it is a MTD tractor, but pickings are slim now days.

Bolens 1253 !!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

what cranking amp is the battery? is it a ohv ( over head valve ) or just a side valve? twin apposed side valve maybe? if its a ohv, the valves may be out of adjustement, or if its either, they could be sticking. does it catch and not want to turn any further?


----------



## MSES (Nov 3, 2005)

The battery is the biggest it can hold, larger than the recommended CA. I think it is a side valve engine. Yeah it turns about 3/4 - 1 revolution then stops, if I help it i can get it to go past that spot to the next 3/4 - 1 rev.

let me know
Thanks
Tony


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

does it say ohv? , unless it has nothing stating "ohv" it should be a side valve.
oh and try it without the spark plug, does it turn over freely?


----------

